# Copdock Audax (Suffolk) 5th April



## MikeG (26 Mar 2014)

Here are the details.

I have signed up. Anyone else going to do it? I know the area very well, and I can tell you that this is gorgeous cycling territory, with very pretty scenery. I believe it is filling up fast, so if you are interested, sign up now!

The two Wormingford audaxes (here and here) are also nearly full, so last call for them. Again, lovely countryside, and the organiser, one of my club mates, is excellent. The weather looks set fair, too.

Mike


----------



## mattobrien (26 Mar 2014)

Entires now closed :-(


----------

